# Benzing G2 complete set up for sale



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the following brand new, never used for sale:

One Benzing G2 timer w AC power supply unit and wall mount
Two, Benzing loft mini lazer antennas
One 12 volt DC power supply unit w battery adapter
One 15 ft. DB9 Lazer extension cord for the antennas
Twenty Pro Benzing chip rings 
This equipment has never been used. It comes with original packaging which was only opened for inspection.

Was purchased one year ago as club was supposed to change to electronic timers. Club had then decided to stay with the old mechanical clocks. This is a complete set up you will only need to unbox and plug in to use.

Not sure how to post pictures here but if interested let me know and I can email pics.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Why can’t u just post a price with your listing?


----------



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

*Price question*

I had not scrutinized my cost at the time of posting and never got back to it until now.

I purchased the items about a year and half ago. My cost was $830.40 total.
I want $650.00 for the entire arrangement plus shipping.

That means you save a total of 130.45 on the DC power supply, 20 chip rings and the 15 ft. lazer extension cable. In addition to this savings you save another 49.95 (i.e. the cost of a new clock and antennas from supplier 699.95 minus the 650.00 you pay for my clock and antennas setup).

Total savings to you is 180.40.


----------



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

*Benzing clock*

Has been sold


----------

